

Vonage: "Unlimited" minutes capped at 3000 minutes. - codegeek

Was looking at Vonage to get "unlimited" calling minutes until I came across this:<p>http://www.vonage.com/reasonable_use_policy/?refer_id=WEBHO0706010001W1<p>Read this paragraph specifically<p>"Over 95% of Vonage's residential unlimited calling plan customers use less than 3000 minutes per month and do not have any unusual usage patterns in terms of unique numbers called, high call forwarding/transferring usage and so on. A customer's aggregate usage may be considered outside of normal use if it exceeds 3000 minutes per month IN COMBINATION with one or more of the following, including, but not limited to, excessive:<p>unique numbers called;
call lengths;
call forwarding/transferring;
conference calling;
short duration calls;
number of calls made during a month,
number of calls made to a conference calling service during a month;
number of calls made during business hours;
number of calls terminated and re-initiated consecutively, which, in the aggregate, result in excessive call lengths during a specific time frame; or
other abnormal calling patterns indicative of an attempt to evade enforcement of this Reasonable Use Policy"
======
TheCoelacanth
Well, it's unlimited for residential use; you aren't allowed to use it for a
business. So essentially they're saying that if it looks like you're using the
plan for a business, they can investigate.

------
cafobp
I quit Vonage a long time ago when I noticed my bill was steadily rising
around 25 cents each months over a 4/5 year period. When I tried to cancel
service, I found out that in order to cancel you have to remember their
'special' assigned password to get the the web page that gives you a number to
call to cancel. After calling and waiting a long time to speak to a
representative, the call quality was horrible!! I have to think this is part
of their business model. I am not impressed with this company.

